# Can I freeze cream to use later in coffee?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I only have the odd cup of coffee these days and can't use up an entire carton of organic cream before its expiry date. Can I freeze it in ice cube trays (or something of the like) to use in my coffee later?...without it having floaty chunky bits?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

you will most likely have the floaty fat bits. I have frozen milk before, and have found the lower the fat content the better it is after thawing.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
you will most likely have the floaty fat bits. I have frozen milk before, and have found the lower the fat content the better it is after thawing.









:

I have frozen cream before and you get floaties but it tastes fine









I've used it for baking after freezing and it is totally normal but you won't be able to whip it


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

same here - I recently thawed some frozen raw cream and it made little chunks in my coffee (tasted fine though!). I used the rest for ice cream and that worked out great!







:


----------

